# Raleigh area good for gamers?



## The Harbinger (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey guys...I know Lost Goblin Games  is there, but is the area good for gamers - are there a bunch of folks interested in playing? I'm moving to the area from Winston-Salem within the month and I'm hoping to get in a 3.5 game that would plan to transition into 4e (wherever there is sufficient material available). My job will be close to Wake Forest, so I suspect I'll end up somewhere in the NE of Raleigh.


----------



## Peruhain (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry, this is a bit off-topic, but I'm just new to the Winston-Salem area and wondering if you can give me any hints about how to get in touch with gamers over here.  Sorry I can't help with the Raleigh area, but will appreciate any advice you can pass on for the area your leaving.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2007)

I and my son have been looking for some folks to play with in this area (edition doesn't really matter) for a couple of months now. We live just east of Raleigh and are definately interested.


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Aug 31, 2007)

Just thought I would chime in, 

I would say that the Raleigh area is great for gaming, almost too good in fact. The problem that I and others I have met have had is being a DM is it seems that there tend to be more people looking to GM than to play. A good resource if you are looking for gamers or to join a game (besides ENworld) is meetup dot com (spelled out so as to avoid the censors). Type in a Raleigh area code and head for the Raleigh D&D meetup and you will find an abundance of people looking for players (including myself). So the games are definately out there. 

And besides Lost Goblin there is another pretty good game store, Hobby Masters, which is near Crabtree Mall in Raleigh. If you are the kind of shopper that doesn't want some one hovering over you every minute, disparaging your taste in fantasy settings-Hobby Masters is the place to go. 

Good luck finding a group in Raleigh, and if you are interested in a 3.5 campaign that meets every other Saturday just south of Raleigh, let me know. 

Michael


----------



## MisterNobody (Sep 14, 2007)

Well myself would love to find a Saturday GM that is interested in running Mutants & Masterminds in a Paragons style setting. Being I am not a D&D player finding games in Raleigh seems to be a bit harder.


----------



## drowjoe (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm just SE of Raleigh and work in North Raleigh. We just started a 3.5 campaign and we are losing a player who is moving so we are looking to pick up 1, maybe even 2 new players. The campaign is within the Forgotten Realms even though some stuff is custom within there.
We meet every 3 weeks from 4pm-midnight on Saturdays.

If your intersted send me an email


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2007)

Be sure to keep your eyes open for the thrice yearly North Carolina Gamedays that are held in Raleigh.  They happen in September, January, and April.  

Most of the planning happens here at EN World and it's a seriously amazing time.  My husband and I even drive down from the DC/Baltimore Metro area.  It's mega-awesome.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## cstyle (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in the Raleigh area (Apex), and I'm starting a new game.  I've found that while there are plenty of people looking to play on weekends, getting players for a week night game is more difficult.  We'll be playing weekly, either on Monday, Wednesday, or Thursday (the day to be decided once we review player availability), at All Fun and Games in Apex, from 7pm to 10pm.  If interested, let me know.

Thanks,
C


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 6, 2007)

I live in Durham and we're always looking for new players.  Currently planning to run a Star Wars Saga edition campaign in January or February using the Dawn of Defiance adventure path. We would play weekends only, Friday night or day Saturday or Sunday.  Ideally twice a month, maybe more depending.  Or less. 

We'll segue to 4th edition D&D by the summer, probably using the Shadowfell Rift module series. I much prefer PnP games to the virtual tabletop. (and i have a ton of $$ invested in minis, so our games will be pretty mini-intensive, even SW)


----------

